# READ FIRST:  Missing features still in development



## Jim (Jan 7, 2015)

As you can tell, the multiplatform version may not currently have all the features the original has yet.  Rest assured, we are not dumbing things down, nor are we getting rid of any features.  On the contrary, we are adding them all back to the multiplatform version, and then will be adding major new features after they're complete.

Key important features that are still in development before it's back up to the same level as the original, such as:

Deinterlacing
Hardware encoders such as NVEnc, Quicksync, etc
Image slideshows

Don't worry, we are aware that these are all very important features that must be implemented, we're not taking them out or anything.  We're just reimplementing them back in to the program.

*For that reason, do not make posts asking where these features are.  These are all currently at pretty much highest priority.*

Once these key features are completed, we will deprecate the original version, polish up the new version, and then replace it entirely.  Until then, if you need any of those features, use the original version until those features are ready.


----------

